# ka24de VS sr20det: which do u think is better?



## ka24de240 (Mar 21, 2006)

i think the ka24's better because it has 2500 cc's as apposed to 2000 on the sr20 which allows for more boost.
the ka24 is also free, doesnt cost $2000-$3000. With that money u spend on the sr20 engine you could easily buy a turbo to make it more tq and hp!!!!
it also has a heavier, stronger block capable of more power!!!:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Isnt this a DEAD HORSE......


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Trippen said:


> Isnt this a DEAD HORSE......


why yes it is..
SEARCH please, for the love of god, SEARCH


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ka24de240 said:


> i think the ka24's better because it has 2500 cc's as apposed to 2000 on the sr20 which allows for more boost.
> the ka24 is also free, doesnt cost $2000-$3000. With that money u spend on the sr20 engine you could easily buy a turbo to make it more tq and hp!!!!
> it also has a heavier, stronger block capable of more power!!!


Stronger block, weaker internal. I'm not gonna get in to this "my balls are bigger than yours" debate... Its been done and dead... They are both good motors. Every motor has potential or it wouldn't have been used... Just search and read...


----------



## ka24de240 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya thats true. the sr20 has a wider power band too. Ya i already know they both have a lot of potential. 

What do u mean by search?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

use the search button up top to look up this already discussed many many times topic


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

how about no one cares we can tell by your sig that no matter what anyone posts you still think the KA is better, wonderfull, keep it to yourself........

EDIT: sorry not his sig, but his post in the s14 section


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here we go again! I'm preparing myself for a thread that will be about 1,200 replies of nonsense.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> how about no one cares we can tell by your sig that no matter what anyone posts you still think the KA is better, wonderfull, keep it to yourself........



Who's, the poster? Its obvious he has a thing for the KA yeah, but thats probably more just the fact he cant afford one or feels the need to be unique who knows, they are all just unused potential, its not the engine, is the user.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Well... In all technicalities(sp) to answer his question. The SR is better. He said KADE not KADE(T). But someone should lock this thread before it goes crazy.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

SR's SUK lol jp trying to heat things up


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> it also has a heavier, stronger block capable of more power!!!


Thats why its a piece of junk, the S13/14/15 platform was designed to have a light engine in the bay(SR20), not a big hunk of scrap metal.

Has anyone on here weighed an SR20 and a KA24?



> the ka24 is also free, doesnt cost $2000-$3000. With that money u spend on the sr20 engine you could easily buy a turbo to make it more tq and hp!!!!


Yes buy a turbo and u will get more power and torque, but if the KA weighs 150 more pounds than an SR20, imagine how much faster your car would be if u had an SR20 in it with the same amount of HP as your KA would!!!


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

worst thread ever


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

how do u end it? ahhhhhhh itl never stop


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> Thats why its a piece of junk, the S13/14/15 platform was designed to have a light engine in the bay(SR20), not a big hunk of scrap metal.
> 
> Has anyone on here weighed an SR20 and a KA24?


 
These are blocks only... No pumps or tranny
IRON CA18DE - 113kg or 249lbs
IRON CA18DET - 128kg or 282lbs :thumbup: 
IRON KA24DE - 140kg or 309lbs
ALUM SR20DE - 139kg or 306lbs
ALUM SR20DET- 149kg or 328lbs

So there goes your theory...
Iron is stronger but heavier, but you need less iron to make a strong engine
Aluminum is lighter but weaker, but you need alot more aluminum to reinforce those cylinder walls. And thats the equation!

Hell.. A RB20DET is only 60lbs heavier than a SR


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> Yes buy a turbo and u will get more power and torque, but if the KA weighs 150 more pounds than an SR20, imagine how much faster your car would be if u had an SR20 in it with the same amount of HP as your KA would!!!


Proved that wrong.. But even so... Torque is what carries that extra weight. Why do you think people get RB's compared to SR's and those are way heavier and IMO way better than a equally built SR.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

it is simple the ka is quicker off the line more torque b/c its a truck engine so if you can get off the line faster and stay as fast as the other guy your golden.... the information is here you pick which is better...
^
l


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SHpaintball said:


> it is simple the ka is quicker off the line more torque b/c its a truck engine so if you can get off the line faster and stay as fast as the other guy your golden.... the information is here you pick which is better...
> ^
> l


truck engine? mmm if i remember correctly the SR is used on SUV in japan....

and it does have more torque but runs out of air quicker than the SR....so they are both GOOD depends how much you want to spend, and what you want, you just listed an opinion not a fact.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> truck engine? mmm if i remember correctly the SR is used on SUV in japan....
> 
> and it does have more torque but runs out of air quicker than the SR....so they are both GOOD depends how much you want to spend, and what you want, you just listed an opinion not a fact.


It's smart comments like this that make me love cars. Guys please get this thread off topic so we can shut it down! Let's talk about FF3. IT's gonna be super gay. (Come on people...I can't shut this down all by myself!) lol.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> It's smart comments like this that make me love cars. Guys please get this thread off topic so we can shut it down! Let's talk about FF3. IT's gonna be super gay. (Come on people...I can't shut this down all by myself!) lol.



im afraid that prices WILL boost up really quick after that movie, specially suspension parts, turbo kits, swaps, etc.....so sad.... =(


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

ummm i like blue oranges


----------

